# Have you ever peed outside?



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm wondering how common this is and how people feel about it. :b


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I'll be surprised if any male has not done it


----------



## EmptyEyes (Aug 25, 2014)

Does peeing in water like, a hot tub, count?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

@EmptyEyes Yes, I'd count that. I wouldn't count outhouses though, for anyone who might be wondering about that.

@MindOverMood Really? It's that common for guys? :lol

I would never do it because I'm not very good at peeing in a straight stream lol, and I'd rather not pee on myself. Plus I'm really good at holding it for a long time if I need to. /tmi


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

It's occasionally a necessary part of life. Discretion is advised.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes. Gotta mark your territory!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Okay, I must have been drunk when I made this poll...

I have "no", "no but I would", and "no and I wouldn't" as choices... /facepalm


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes, I have. Me, my family and a couple of my family's friends were on our way to Puerto Penasco and I had to stop in the middle of the highway to urinate. My sister's boyfriend had to hold a towel up as I was doing my business. Such a cringe worthy moment.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> I'm wondering how common this is and how people feel about it. :b


Never been camping or hiking? Gotta go somewhere. Ziiiiip.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

arnie said:


> *Never been camping or hiking?* Gotta go somewhere. Ziiiiip.


Nope :b


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I've peed plenty of times while outside, in my diaper, as a baby. :um

Last time I peed outside was probably outside a friend's house in the bushes, just because we were all too high to go inside. Thankfully I was not challenged to a sword fight.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

I do it a couple of times a week so much better then pissing in a toilet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What do you mean outside?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I haven't - but my former best friend used to pee in bushes right in front of people's houses. :um


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah I've definitely peed outside before. I would think most guys have done that either out of necessity, when they were kids, or just for the hell of it. If everyone is in the house and both bathrooms are occupado, I've had to pee outside -at night only- in the bushes in the back yard. I'd rather not do it, but sometimes you gotta go.



W A N D E R L U S T said:


> I wasn't going to hold it in and wake up in a pool of pee the next morning.


You should try it sometime. It's quite refreshing.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Well there wasn't a toilet in the tent or the van or anywhere close by so I had to!
> I wasn't going to hold it in and wake up in a pool of pee the next morning.


How do girls pee outside? Doesn't it run down your leg by accident or something?


----------



## SeanT (Aug 24, 2014)

quite the number of times.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sometimes while on hikes. Think I've gone on the side of gravel roads before while on trips with my parents as a kid. If we were in the middle of nowhere they'd just find a road and go a ways off the main road. My Mom had a close call once where a school bus came by a short while later lol


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Everyday without fail, I go around the neighborhood and pee at select locations to let passing-by males know I'm in the vicinity. I thought every guy does that.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> We take our pee funnels everywhere we go and if the emergency arises, we can make like a man. But we don't stand if that's what you're implying? Not from my knowledge anyway. :con


Doubtful. I've never heard of a girl actually owning such a funnel.

Now I want to start a poll asking how many girls can successfully squat to pee without making a mess.... :con


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

arnie said:


> How do girls pee outside? Doesn't it run down your leg by accident or something?


I wonder the same thing...My pee doesn't come straight out in a steady stream. Maybe other girls are different though. :stu


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

arnie said:


> Doubtful. I've never heard of a girl actually owning such a funnel.












I have...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Oh wow. I just got the idea from a show, didn't actually think they existed. That looks like something to help you breathe to me... :|


That is one from walmart.com but outdoor/camping stores sell them too. Probably also medical supply places. Definitely don't recommend using as a breathing aid lol. Does look weird though. I just searched "female urinal" if anyone is curious how to find them.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Basically a funnel. Now I'm done here... :hide


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, when I was like five...


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

...this brings back a memory I've tried to block out from when I was 11 lol

Since I sail, it's a given that I've peed in the ocean at least a few times. When I was younger I refused to do it, but holding it in for 8 hours when you're at a regatta is not fun. Learned that the hard way.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Only as a kid, while in nature, far away from any toilets and couldn't hold it anymore. I only remember one time when I was with my dad on a field, nobody seemed to be in sight, so I went after a bush. Surprise! Someone was few hundred metters away. A girl with a binocular ... looking straight at me.

Surely, it must have happened a few more times before age 3. Kids that small are not able to control their bladder as well as adults.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Outside of more normal circumstances like camping and such:

- I remember when I was 4 or 5, I peed in my backyard into an empty shoe box. No idea why, I guess being that young is reason enough.

- Another time, I got locked out of my school building in the 5th grade while it was raining. It was during after-school day care, and I guess I didn't hear the caretaker call for everyone to go inside. I had to stand out there for a good 10 minutes before someone came to the door, and the schoolyard was completely stranded. No way I could have held it in, so I just went in a nearby patch of grass.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I grew up on a farm and still live on one so I think the answer is obvious. When you're outside in the middle of nowhere and no other people around for miles you're not going to run inside every time you have to take a leak.


----------



## vanillabeanplease (Jul 18, 2014)

Went canoeing once...xD


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Many times.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes many times don't pee into the wind though or on peoples camper vans:um they don't like that...


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

I grew up in the Australian bush so peeing outside was a given. Excellent for killing weeds might I add.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I always have to pee when I am running, usually behind a tree. Sometimes, I aim for the squirrels.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Yeah, only at night.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Yes many times, but not at my house here in town. Too many nosy neighbors watching every move I make and there is a Sheriff deputy living right across from my house. But out at my fathers yes. He lives in the middle of 30 acres of forestland and the highway is 1000 feet from the house. You can run around naked and no one would know except the wild critters. I make it a point to pee around the perimeter of the house to keep the wild animals from venturing to close to the house.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes. While out camping & while drunkenly strolling somewhere at odd times of the night. It happens. Sometimes you can't wait & you can't make it somewhere in time. 
Not to mention that even if there's a convenience store or something about they often won't let you use the washroom without making a purchase. I'll avoid doing so if I can though.

I recall seeing men urinate publicly a few times while in France though. Not sure if that was a cultural thing or if the people where I was simply couldn't care less


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> I'm wondering how common this is and how people feel about it. :b


In France it is actually socially acceptable. You go to a supermarket and you see guys taking a leak into the trees at the carpark.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Darktower776 said:


> Yeah I've definitely peed outside before. I would think most guys have done that either out of necessity, when they were kids, or just for the hell of it. If everyone is in the house and both bathrooms are occupado, I've had to pee outside -at night only- in the bushes in the back yard. I'd rather not do it, but sometimes you gotta go.
> 
> You should try it sometime. It's quite refreshing.


Darktower, I didn't expect it of you.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Of course. I used to live in the woods as a kid.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

eveningbat said:


> Darktower, I didn't expect it of you.


Haha, well I've only done it very rarely in my entire life. Most of those times was when I was a kid and any other time was purely from necessity.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Darktower776 said:


> Haha, well I've only done it very rarely in my entire life. Most of those times was when I was a kid and any other time was purely from necessity.


I don't mean anything bad, it is just a kind of daring. I mean, in different countries it might be perceived in a different way depending on the culture. In my country it is supposed to be wrong to do that in the street. But a lot of people still do that and some are quite insolent about it. Those are mostly drunken and/or brutal people. It is also a little justified by the fact that there are no bathrooms in the city streets, except for some big restaurants etc. So I believe the foreigners are less inclined to that because of better manners and availability of public bathrooms. Someone has told me the story: a few foreigners on a Ukrainian bus needed to use a bathroom (which is not possible in our buses unless there is a bus stop at some city station). So they told the driver about their necessity. He looked around and spotted some forest by the roadside. He pointed it out to the strangers and made a stop there. They wandered in the bushes for about 20 minutes, got back in the bus and said they didn't find a bathroom there though they had been looking for carefully. Everyone laughed because they were supposed to do what they needed in the bushes (according to the culture of my country).


----------



## iKenn (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes , like alot


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

Question for those who did it: Where is your favorite place to urinate?

mine are:
1. from a bridge
2. in a cornfield


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

All the time. I once took a piss in La Seine, from the _Pont des Arts_, in Paris. Thankfully no open-ceiling touristic boat passed under that bridge at the exact same time.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah when I was a kid. My mom and I had to squat behind a public restroom because they were locked!! I ended up getting pee down my leg.

I don't ever want to have to do that ever again. I'd rather piss my pants trying to hold it in.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

no but its my aspiration in life to revert to my primal instincts and take a wee by a tree
it's pretty much the highest level of transcendence a human can achieve
so like nirvana but less grunge and more buddhism


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I was a kid and someone was using bathroom so I did it in the backyard, once I had to go really bad in the middle of the night and the bathroom was being used so I did it in the garage


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Many, many times lol. Maybe that's weird as a girl, but I don't care. I live in a rural area so it's not like people will be likely to see.

I've done it when...
-I'm at the barn with the horses and don't have time to run back up to the bathroom, I'll just go behind the barn or in a stall.
-I'm out on a trail ride, I'll hop off the horse and go in the bushes.
-I'm swimming in my pool or a friend's pool. If we're soaking wet and don't want to wait to dry off and go inside the house, we'll just go behind a tree or bush. 
-I'm going walking or running on a trail. We have lots of trails near me that weave through the woods and there are no porta potties, so when you gotta go, you gotta go.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

JennaMarie said:


> Many, many times lol. Maybe that's weird as a girl, but I don't care. I live in a rural area so it's not like people will be likely to see.
> 
> I've done it when...
> -I'm at the barn with the horses and don't have time to run back up to the bathroom, I'll just go behind the barn or in a stall.
> ...


Your life sounds awesome.  Where do you live that has all of these horse trails?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Sometimes I do when I'm back home because we have a lot of privacy there - is this weird? Hey, it saves a toilet flush.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

arnie said:


> Your life sounds awesome.  Where do you live that has all of these horse trails?


I live in northern Maryland, it's beautiful!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah if I'm on a hike or something I would, cleaner than your average bathroom.


----------



## Berzerker (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah well there's only 1 bathroom in this house and theres like 5 people living here, so I usually find myself outside pissing in the dark, dead silence of night


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Every time I go camping, or am too lazy and out of eyeshot..


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

yea like a lot when drunk like

a lot


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

if im outside im peein


----------

